# XCode et les indentations



## Kyro (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, bonsoir,

quelqu'un saurait-il par hasard s'il est possible (si oui comment) qu'XCode gère les indentations comme emacs ? (cad la tabulation décalle automatiquement au niveau d'indentation correspondant à l'ouverture des parenthèses/crochets/accolades). 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (4 Mars 2011)

XCode>Préférences>Indentation>Automatically Indented characters ?


----------



## Kyro (4 Mars 2011)

C'est déjà tout coché.
En fait ce qui me chagrine c'est le fait qu'XCode insert des caractères à chaque tabulation, alors qu'Emacs envoi directement sur la bonne colonne.


----------



## ntx (4 Mars 2011)

Petite remarque : pour des questions de compatibilité entre les différents éditeurs, ne jamais utiliser les tabulations pour ses indentations mais toujours des espaces et donc paramétrer son éditeur pour que la touche tab insère un certain nombre d'espaces et pas un caractère \t


----------



## trypsine (11 Mars 2011)

Trois solutions pour ce que tu cherches (si j'ai bien compris) :

- tu sélectionnes tes lignes et tu vas dans Edit>Format>Re-indent

- clique-droit> Re-indent selection

- tu peux directement créer un nouveau raccourci clavier pour te faciliter le travail :
Xcode>Preferences>Key Bindings
Il te faut alors créer un nouveau jeu de raccourcis clavier (en dupliquant celui d'origine).
Tu pourras alors choisir ton raccourci dans la liste Edit>Format>Re-Indent
Comme la tab est déjà utilisée par Xcode pour ajouter une tabulation, j'ai personnellement choisi fn+tab (mais c'est une question de goût).

En espérant que ça t'aide.


----------

